# POTA Icarus from Crow's Nest Models



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! 
I'll be showing the Icarus kit at Wonderfest! I may or may not have them for sale at the show, but if not, they will be available within a few weeks... decal printing, photo etch, light kit preparations... blah blah blah.

I'm really excited about this one... it is extremely accurate and detailed, like my Proteus kit. Casting again being done by Jim Key at Custom Replicas, so the parts will be crisp and clean! It will be another fairly expensive kit... sorry... but the detail will amaze you!

I am also releasing TWO versions of the ship... original POTA, and shortened Escape version! I will be including three third party F-105 ejection seats in the "Escape" kit... never seen on screen, but that's what was in them... (thank you Phil Broad!)

Tiny 1/8" magnets (Included) allow removal of rear firewall with engines, roof, and nose cone. Light kit will include 8 tiny LEDs for back lighting of control panels, 4 surface mount LEDs for ceiling lights, and 4 surface mount LEDs for tunnel lights! All with their own independant fader controls. Kit parts include channels and positioning guides for drop in lighting kit... totally plug and play! As there are no really fancy details to the lighting kit it will be much cheaper than the Proteus lighting kit, which includes an amazing pre-assembled ring of tiny surface mount LEDs. Figures will be included and will include 4 Hiber reclined figures, and a Taylor seated with cigar and simple Taylor Standing.

You can go to my Photobucket page to see higher resolution version of the parts shown below... parts will go into casting next week!

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Icarus 48 Scale/


Price to be determined
Ship date will be Wonderfest or within 3 weeks
1:48 Scale Note that the exterior is slightly elongated to allow for inclusion of accurate interior set... POTA kit is approx 15 inches long
ooops... I forgot the removable ceiling part in the parts illustration... I'll get that added in later.
Also not shown... Photoetch parts for Hiber Doors, tapes, panels, and other small details

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

EXCELLENT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

*Outstanding!*


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The detail looks flawless! 
Must have....:woohoo:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

This one looks like a "must have". Thanks!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Does it come with a raft?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

AWESOME!

This is the POTA spaceship kit I've been waiting for!

The extra length to allow for the full interior is a great way to go. Makes the exterior profile look even sleeker IMO.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

You bloody beauty!!!!!!!! 

Can't wait for this one


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> The extra length to allow for the full interior is a great way to go. Makes the exterior profile look even sleeker IMO.


Agreement here.:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yay! Glad y'all are liking it!

Does it come with a raft? sort of... but the raft and survival kits are in stowed mode for placement under the forward panel area. I will make an optional set of abandon ship figures that will include the raft and mummy girl. 

The "Escape" version will include 3 standing Ape-o-naut figures with helmets removed but in their hands as on the beach scene

Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> The "Escape" version will include 3 standing Ape-o-naut figures with helmets removed but in their hands as on the beach scene


Drew, I'm thinking I might REALLY want the Escape version! But more because it was the version seen in the first ep of the Apes TV series. Gosh, I loved that show. And the interior is consistent with it's origin- as opposed to being the interior of Taylor's dredged-up ship from the first movie... it makes little sense, continuity-wise...(probably why they dropped filming the shots).
Either way, Ape-o-nauts included is a fantastic idea!

I'm stoked!! I'm already looking forward to simulating the dents made in it from the shoddy transport to the site!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm in!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

very nice , was it hard to fig out the inside scale. on the bigger ship.
to make it complete would be the end piece with the star drive.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I used the Jim Key drawings, the Cloudster site photos, and quite a few screen grabs to work up the details. I had it completed last year but it all seemd way too cramped. Then i had conversation with Phil Broad and he suggested that making the length 5 feet longer would accomodate the interior set... pointing out that the actual full size ship never had an interior, so the interior and exterior were not fully compatible... so I took some subtle liberties to make it all work. I tried my best to make htis kit a good blend of the interior set and the full size ship seen on screen.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Drew,
I purchased the Wilco Models Icarus several years ago and thought the interior was well done. This is lightyears ahead of that kit!

Well done my friend. Hope to see it upclose and personal at WF.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I can't wait to make one like this!


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Cheers Drew!

I already have your Proteus and I can't wait for the Icarus. Thank you so much...it looks fantastic.


:thumbsup:
Fernando


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how much will one of these cost?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

edward 2 said:


> how much will one of these cost?


I was planning on building one some day from scratch, but it wouldn't have been any better than what I'm seeing, so I'd say whatever it is, it's probably less than I was gonna spend.
Scratch, kit, I don't care; I just want one.:thumbsup:


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Looks like a great kit. I've got the Proteus and the quality of that kit is unbelievable.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Drew, when? I NEED an Icarus....


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Any tantalising snippets about this piece yet Drew?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The masters for the full POTA Icarus are on their way to me! I should have them on Monday. I will post some pics and show them at Wonderfest, then they go right into casting at Custom Replicas. The Masters for the Escape version are all done but the heatshield... I should have them to show at the show as well. I ran into some problems, but the kits should be available about 6 to 8 weeks after Wonderfest. I will have light kits ready at the same time this time!

I can't wait to see them either! The first time I handle the parts as real physical objects is always a little emotional for me, and the only kit I longed for more than this was the Proteus... which turned out pretty darned well! I'm all psyched and junk!
Drew


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Drew, :thumbsup: can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, thanks! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's a quick look at the masters for the POTA Icarus ship! I will also have the "Escape" version to show off in a few days! OBVIOUSLY THESE PARTS HAVE A LITTLE CLEAN UP TO BE DONE! That will give me something to work on as I sit at my table at Wonderfest! Figures are also off to the printers... so I may be doing some sculpting of cloths and spacesuits at the table... stop by and see me!

Note panels will be cast in semi opaque... notice grooves and spots for backlighting... there will be photo etch overlays for the panels.

Not shown here are a few missing parts to be shown in a few days, and the tiny metal parts, including the handrails and chair armrests.

Also note... in "Escape" they used engines from an Atlas booster in the wreckage, so I made the main engines using the same Atlas nozzles as a guide. I already had done the work for my 1:32 scale Mercury Atlas kit, also coming out soon!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

and a few more...

the "soundproofing" will be installed into the hull masters, so it will not be separate parts on kit... but I thought some of you might find it interesting how I got the effect achieved... it should look great!

This time I will have the lighting kits ready when the kits are ready... four tiny ceiling lights with removable connectors, and 5 tiny lights in the escape tube, and a bunch of lights for back-lighting the panels, each on their own dimmers. 

Kit comes with tiny magnets for making the nose, ceiling, and rear wall removable!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OOooooooo- hey, my drool is shorting out my comp

u

tr


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

AWESOME :woohoo:

Waiting for the test build with the lights can't come soon enough.

Congrats Drew on a fine looking piece.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Guys,

Last night, I had the pleasure of doing one of my little "History of VFX" lectures with Bill Creber (POTA's Art Director) at SMPTE's monthly meeting here in Hollywood. He gave some firsthand tales about the making of APES, as well as LIS and VTTBS.

Before the show started, I snapped this pic of our own Rob (Carson Dyle) chatting it up with Bill. 










Drew - Rob had photos of your Apes ship kit on his iPad...... :thumbsup: Rob will fill you in on what Creber thought......

Gene


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

YIKES! Well, I guess that would be about the most humbling experience of all... I look forward to hearing from Rob! I already e-mailed him telling him he COULD NOT LEAVE ME HANGIN'!

Drew


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Bill's not the most effusive of guys, but I could tell he was impressed by Drew's attention to detail (coming from Bill, that's a glowing review). He also liked seeing the two incarnations of the ship side-by-side. 

Not long ago Gene and I presented him with a co-build-up of the Wilco "Apes" ship (there's an old thread devoted to that build, iirc). Bill was very touched by the gesture, but now I wish we could have waited another year and presented him with one of Drew's new kits. 

Ah, well, you can never have to many "Apes" ships sitting on your shelf.

By the way Bill, if you should happen to see this, BLAME KOZICKI.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

For Christmas, Rob and I took the old Wilco Models Icarus and made a display for Creber. He's not a collector of movie memorabilia in general, and doesn't have much of his own stuff either. He related that he had a chance to get/keep the Statue of Liberty matte painting that Emil Kosa, Jr. did for APES, but passed. He kicks himself now.........

Here's a shot of Rob, Creber, and myself from last night. A copy of this is going on my fridge - 









It was fun. But getting Creber to talk is always fun. Especially after a couple of glasses of wine....... 

Gene


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rob and Gene, you guys get all the fun! Wow, though... how cool is that! Thanks for showing my stuff off in a good light! I will have the "Escape" parts and the rest of the resin POTA parts tomorrow afternoon!

Cheers! back to packing kits and such for the fest... I drive all day Friday and arrive just in time to set up! Ugh!

See y'all there!
Drew

ps... the kit will include all the figures for "flight", and there will be a small add on set of "abandon ship" figures including a raft. I may offer an actual abandon ship base, but it will be fairly pricey, and many scratch capable folk will just prefer to make their own. The "Escape" kit includes the ape-onauts... I may offer an add on of military folk and divers to re-create the beach scene... I assume there is an acceptable 48 scale jeep available. TV series and Beneath fans will be on their own for crafting the respective scenes. I'm going to get as much as i can ready and available when the kit first ships.... not months and months later as I have with Proteus.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> TV series .... fans will be on their own for crafting the respective scenes.


Hit me.:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crazy busy day getting ready to drive to KY in the am! Here's a quick glance at the "Escape POTA" parts... sorry, camera didn't capture the fine details... I will try to get better shots next week, or I am sure someone that knows how to work a camera better than me will snap some at the show!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!! Drew, dude, I can hear that Jerry Goldsmith score just lookin' at the pix.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Any updates Drew?


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

For what it's worth..Ron Harper would love to have a copy of his Apes ship..just saying..:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Get out of town, really?
I mean, I would too...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I should have "updates" in about a month... parts going into casting... fifures getting sculpted... decals and Photo etched parts getting designed... next update should be first cast parts pics.

Ron Harper... hmmm... I would love to make one for him... but as things stand I can barely find enough time to get the kits out the door... I will try to do such things in future!

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

All parts are in casting except figures... which should be sculpted up soon... here's the 3D study for the figures for the "Escape" kit... mold lock eliminated by all the hair I will sculpt onto the printed heads, along with the spacesuits themselves... and Helmets are all separated with hands molded onto them... cut off at the spacesuit wrist... so good for painting! They should be super cool at the 1:48 scale! Also note that few more details to be added to helmets... and they will be scooped out nicely... this is just the rough design shot.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> here's the 3D study for the figures for the "Escape" kit...


No "Series" kit figures?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

You guys! 

...maybe... 

I gotta get the kits out first... 

then perhaps I can do a set... maybe I put together a list and if the list gets big enough... otherwise... I think generic 1:48 figures might have to suffice for that... they were kind of regular looking people in jump suits as I recall...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Daedelus*

*Drew,......how much for the "Daedelus" kit ?*


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hardy har... for all you "I won't call it the 'Icarus'" types... Icarus is now "canon"... the ship is referred to as the Icarus in both of the new planet of the Apes films! It may be a rediculous name to call a spacecraft... but it has been "blessed"

Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> I think generic 1:48 figures might have to suffice for that... they were kind of regular looking people in jump suits as I recall...


Yeah, I can handle that, just checkin' anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Not impatient, just bumping...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HAHAHA

Photo etch and decals going out this week... I should have test shot of Escape version resin very soon... and the full POTA version soon after that... metal parts masters went out today... so all is moving forward well! I just laying low until I have the goods... SOON!

...but thanks for the bump!

Drew

oh... and I have the nude figures and have begun sculpting hair and clothes... I will post pics of figures before they go off to casting... next week!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Did you use Poser, Drew?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yes... I use poser to produce the geometry of the base figures. I then take them into Form-Z... where I do a whole mess of geometric surgery to make the geometry resolve as solids.... then I add some details and print the nude figures.... I sculpt hair and clothes using Apoxy Sculpt... they could be done in 3D but I like effect of organic sculpting and it is a lot faster to boot.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> and print the nude figures....


Oh you nasty man.
:jest:
Yeah, by hand sculpting trumps all else with figures IMO.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...but at the small scales... the digital hands, face, and poses really work great... I just do the hair and clothes by traditional means on top of the digitally "printed" nudes... ooh nasty


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fascinating take on the bigger ship! I like it!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm finsihing up the figures for both Icarus kits this weekend... here's a look at Dr Milo Aponaut WIP... still gotta do his boots and hair. The helmets each have the aponaut's hands molded onto them as separate parts and the poses match the classic shot of the three of them on the beach in front of the spacecraft (posted earlier in this thread).

Look for some pic updates tonight and tomorrow!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Lookin' amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*looks great !....how much ?*


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

how much? ....I can't tell until all costs are in... a couple hundred ish

here's a look at the WIP figures... I have to let the apoxy sculpt harden between major passes... next basic hair and boots and straps... then polishing details... they will all be done by Monday.

The materials don't lend themselves well to photography... trust me... faces and fingers are there... they should be crisp and clean 

Keep in mind the standing Taylor figure is only and inch and a half tall.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Getting there! A few more sculpting passes and they will all be done! they still need hair, some more straps and details...

Remember... the 6 foot tall figure is only an inch and a half tall


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

'Artist' is the appropriate term here...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
Are you gnna make the babe all dessicated and pruney and stuff?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

These figures come with the respective kits...all fresh and clean as seen in the openinig scene but there is an abandon ship add on set with the bearded dudes abandoning ship, the raft, and the mummified babe in the hiber pose.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> these figures come with the respective kits...all fresh and clean as seen in the openinig scene but there is an abandon ship add on set with the bearded dudes abandoning ship, the raft, and the mummified babe in the hiber pose.


 
excellent!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK! Here's a look at the finished figures! They look great in person... in super zoom camera mode I'm affraid the likenesses are not as good as I had hoped for... but they look a lot like the folks they are supposed to look like, and they look very lifelike! 

The hiber figures should look terrific in the back-lit hiber bunks... and the Taylor smoking cigar with his sleeve rolled up for the hyperdermic (note that the open drawer with the hyperdermic is also included in the kit) is really cool!

Enjoy! These will go off to casting the day after tomorrow... I had to get another set of hiber bunks "printed" to test fit the figures... they will need a little dremel work on their backsides.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> OK! Here's a look at the finished figures! They look great in person... in super zoom camera mode I'm affraid the likenesses are not as good as I had hoped for... but they look a lot like the folks they are supposed to look like, and they look very lifelike!
> 
> The hiber figures should look terrific in the back-lit hiber bunks... and the Taylor smoking cigar with his sleeve rolled up for the hyperdermic (note that the open drawer with the hyperdermic is also included in the kit) is really cool!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent workmanship!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice brow on Chuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK! Stop sending e-mails asking for more pics! Here's a glance at the rough draft illustrations for assembling the escape version!

There's a surprise coming in the instructions... but we will just reveal that when it happens!

Cheers
Drew

NOTE- I moved the illustrations to later post to be along side illustrations for the larger POTA version


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sweeeet!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got a good feeling about this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"Welcome gentlemen, to the United Sta-"


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

This may seem a LITTLE "off-topic" but it's all part of the same thing to me...

Clearly, to me, this is intended to be the "re-entry vehicle" for a much larger ship... sort of like the Apollo command capsule was.

Has anyone ever determined, either "speculatively" or perhaps even "canonically," what the rest of the Icarus vessel would look like?

I imagine a much larger vessel, with that aftmost door leading into other compartments, and likely with "strap-on-booster nacelles" arrayed around the outside of that aft "main section."

The "Icarus" we see in PotA is just the cockpit/re-entry section, as far as I'm concerned. But I don't know if I'm alone in seeing things that way.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

You are not alone at all, sir... although this is one of those subjects already very explored. Rather than derail this thread about my "canon" kit WIP... I would point out that Fantastic plastic has just released a 1:72 kit of exactly what you describe... a hypothetical "rest of the ship" and there are a great many threads exploring the same at 

http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/tableofcontents.html

http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/artwork.html

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/RukrIcarus-CatalogPage.htm

cheers
happy modeling!
Drew


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

drewid142 said:


> You are not alone at all, sir... although this is one of those subjects already very explored. Rather than derail this thread about my "canon" kit WIP... I would point out that Fantastic plastic has just released a 1:72 kit of exactly what you describe... a hypothetical "rest of the ship" and there are a great many threads exploring the same at
> 
> http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/tableofcontents.html
> 
> ...


I only asked because I started thinking, upon seeing your model pattern, that it would be really interesting to make a "full icarus" model, using your kit as a portion of that. 

I did check those out, and they're interesting. But if I were to do this, I'd be making something quite a bit bigger. How long is the PotA version you've made, total? (I envision that as being maybe 10% of the total length of the entire craft.)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

My full POTA version is about 15 inches long.

I am playing with the possibility of offering a "museum" add-on that would include "statues" of the crew, display boards and such might be found in a museum displaying the back up "Icarus" at the Smithsonian... and would include a tiny scale model of my vision of the full ship... as if it were a large model on display next to the actual vehicle.... even if I don't do that as an add-on... it would be a super cool way to display the model IMHO. Perhaps one could rig one of those tiny TVs into a scale video display and just run the movie on it...

...anyway... that would be a great way to display a very small scale model of the "FULL" spacecraft.

I gotta get back to work...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Another concept of the "lander" configuration--still not the entire ship can be seen here: http://www.scifiairshow.com/ships-liberty2-lander.html This would (retroactively) explain the landing gear and rocket nozzle seen in _Beneath the Planet of the Apes._

The Icarus seems to be an update of the upper portion of this Gemini derived landing ship: 










That might mean that the mother ship was roughly conceived (if at all) by the designers to be along the lines of this:

http://www.fabiofeminofantascience.org/RETROFUTURE/marte64.jpg

In either case, the entire ship was never fully defined in the movie and didn't need to be according to the demands of the script. The novel, IIRC, involved a mother ship and landing craft at least somewhat along the lines of what is pictured in the link above.


----------



## smugster (Jul 3, 2012)

An unusual full ship design recently featured in the illustrated novel 'Conspiracy on the Planet of the Apes' but it's a bit over the top imho <theconspiracyapes.blogspot.co.uk> (scroll down to the Feb 24th entry)

Dave


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

......then there is this !


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Now that is a nice kitbash of the Leif Erickson. Where did you find an ICARUS in scale with it?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I thought that was a cool mash up! There is plenty of room for speculation here... I will try to get the conversation back to "my kit" later when I post the parts and assembly illustrations for the full POTA kit, as I did... in case any of you missed it, for the "escape" version... previous page.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Now that is a nice kitbash of the Leif Erickson. Where did you find an ICARUS in scale with it?


I can't take credit for this, I remembered seeing this done by another modeler
the name escapes me it's been a while ago.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... let me see if i can get the conversation back to the specifics of my upcoming kit... I moved the Escape version illustrations here to be along side these new illustrations of the full POTA version... these are just the first passes at the instructions illustrations. All these parts are in casting... most are already coming out of molds! Jim Key should be sending me the first test castings soon! They will be every bit as clean and perfect as the Crow's Nest Proteus parts!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

reposting of the Escape version illustrations...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> ......then there is this !





Opus Penguin said:


> Now that is a nice kitbash of the Leif Erickson. Where did you find an ICARUS in scale with it?


Found it here....
http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/csicarus.htm
-Jim


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Found it here....
> http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/csicarus.htm
> -Jim


Calvin Sweet is the fellows name. Thank You Jim !


----------



## Bishop37 (Mar 13, 2008)

While the standing Apeonauts are great, it's a shame there are no seated figures for the interior of this version.

I'm planning on getting it anyway!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Calvin Sweet is the fellows name. Thank You Jim !


You're welcome.
Happy to help.
-Jim


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah, I've always been a fan of "the rest of the ship" thingy...Calvin did a really neat one there:thumbsup:


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

JGG1701 said:


> Found it here....
> http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/csicarus.htm
> -Jim


That's about the size of what I had in mind, but the image I have of the ship itself is more akin to a blend beween the "super-shuttle" seen in "Armageddon" and the ship from the Jerry Anderson's one-off "The Day after Tomorrow," the Altares.

The idea would be that the "PotA" ship has a big "rail" structure, with various modules and pods sort of linked together, resembling the Antares in overall shape, but at the technology level of the "X-71 shuttle." Except, of course, for a nuclear drive at the aft end of the "rail, as far as possible from the crew compartment.

Just aft of the crew compartment would be supplies, maybe small hydroponics area (mainly for air cleaning, not so much for food), a bay for a relaunchable lander craft (single-use) and so forth... then fuel tanks, rocket thrusters (in strap-on boosters akin to those on the X-71) and the fusion rocket at the end.

I'm not thinking it's all THAT "high tech." Certainly there are a few things there we don't have today (hybernation tech, relativistic fusion propulsion, etc) but overall, I'm thinking technology that one of us wouldn't feel totally out of place with. NO "warp nacelles" or so forth. Real (or potentially real) technology, within our grasp today.

That said, with this being a 15" "cockpit" section, my plans to convert this into a full ship aren't going to be practical. My intention is for the cockpit/command module to be about 10% of the overall length of the craft... which would make the full model about 150" long, or 12'6" in length. NOT something I can put in my living room! 

Maybe that little 3" version is still out there someplace? A 30" model is far for practical

Or maybe I'll just play on the computer and just get the command module. It IS looking pretty sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've started to get a lot of folks asking about this... so an update... I was trying to wait until they were actually available...

POTA and Escape POTA ships progressing extremely well! First castings from Custom Replicas are on their way to me... and Photo etch and decal files going out this week. 

Here's a look at the first kits!

Drew

estimates of actual ship dates are always unreliable... but in a month or so the first kits will be in test builders hands... and I'm thinking 6 weeks from now first kits will go out to customers
I will set prices in a few weeks.


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> I used the Jim Key drawings, the Cloudster site photos, and quite a few screen grabs to work up the details. I had it completed last year but it all seemd way too cramped. Then i had conversation with Phil Broad and he suggested that making the length 5 feet longer would accomodate the interior set... pointing out that the actual full size ship never had an interior, so the interior and exterior were not fully compatible... so I took some subtle liberties to make it all work. I tried my best to make htis kit a good blend of the interior set and the full size ship seen on screen.


Hey Drewid
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I have been writing to Dave at moebius Models for a while hinting the the POTA TV ship would be a great kit, but you have grasped the bull by the wotsits and done it!!! When get I get one in Australia? Clear the bench! Break out the paint, watch the POTA DVD for the umpteenth time...


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Carson
Thanks for the heads up from the original thread! I'm THAT excited to finally make a TV version of the great ship ever since I saw the first run of the show on Sunday night in the 70's. I want one as soon as it is on sale!
Happy modelling John


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Photoetch parts should be ready in about 3 weeks and metal parts molds are in progress... I will get the decal files off to print this week... here's a look at the first set of completed cast resin parts! Note the Aponaut first castings have already gone out to my guy for painting... as will these human figures later today!

I will post more pics soon... the level of detail is awesome! 

Cheers
Drew

Price... too early... will announce soon
Available... first kits will go out to test builders in three weeks... and should be shipping very soon after that.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OOoooo.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's a look at test fitting the Hiber bunk parts... note still have to add the metal parts (handrails) and lasercut parts (clear glass and rear backlighting plate)... but i think you will agree they look prettty sweeeeeeeeeet!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fantastic!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Looking really good, Drew!
(hitting the LIKE button!!)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

While doing a whole bunch of other things... I am doing my own test build which will double as the test bed for the lighting kits...the hiberbunks are awesome and fit is great! I don't have the tiny metal parts and the Photo etch yet... so I can only do so much right now... I will post pics randomly as i work through it.

note this is hasty posting on my part... panel details are not painted yet... and clear, metal, and photoetch parts will complete the hiber bunks to stunning level of detail.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I did a test of using flocking for carpet in the Icarus... it looks swell in person... in photos it kind of looks "not scale"... I will experiment with other adhesives, darker underspray, and dull coat overspray after applying flocking... but some version of this WILL be in my own personal build up... I love the way it looks in person.

Sorry not a lot of pics lately... had to re-do molds of panels to cast in different material... I should have new panels to procede with test build soon. All other parts are in process!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

*pota ship*

Does anyone out there know the actual name of virdons spaceship?
How is the progress on the Crows Nest Escape version?
What Scale will it be?

Questions questions....:tongue:


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Drew
how it it all progressing?
Any news on the Escape version? What sort of scale will it be?
Thanks


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

All progressing well! first ready to ship complete resin parts will be to me in about two weeks... decals and photo etch are a week behind that... but less than a monthn from now I should offer the kits... and they are super!

Price still not determined... 

Scale is 1:48


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> All progressing well! first ready to ship complete resin parts will be to me in about two weeks... decals and photo etch are a week behind that... but less than a monthn from now I should offer the kits... and they are super!
> 
> Price still not determined...
> 
> Scale is 1:48


Thats great news Drew..

Ill keep watching the website for info... keep up the great work!

Now, wheres that POTA DVD...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's a look at the Photo etched frets... for those of you wanting to see more more more

NOTE - Missing folding etch on the POTA panel at the back... I caught it... it's fixed in the production file.


EDIT - OOps... revised files to include exterior window frame.... REALLY glad i caught that!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Can't wait for this, a dream come true! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*lets hope its "AFFORDABLE"...........*


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

by affordable... if you mean "cheap"... sorry... it won't be cheap. I have invested approximately $4,500 in rapid prototyping, and $8,000 in molds and production set up... not to mention printing metal parts for the white metal masters, decals, photo etch, and about 6 months of work, AND about $150 per kit of direct expenses.... so unless i am in "business" to actually lose money... I will have to charge quite a bit for these to even make up the investment... much less actually "make" money. ...and the affordable Wilco kit is still pretty easy to find and is in the same scale as my kit.

That said... here is a peek at the control panel decals... they are tiny... so to make assembly easy/possible we are tyring something different... printing the decals backed with black light block... so they just get applied to the part, and the photo etched top plate drops in over them, and the lights snap into pre-cast holes... hopefully Oila! (That's French). We'll see soon if the whole thing really works and looks good! 

As seen here... at 72 dpi they are roughly 2.5 times actual size.


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Progress on the Icarus*

Hey Drew

How about a progress update? Any more pix yet?

Regards..


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Resin parts in production... first 40 kits done next week
the slow and demanding part... they take time to get done right.

White metal parts - done.. I have 100 kits worth and they look awesome
getting more done is quick and easy

Laser cut parts - test shots done... production run this week
getting more done is quick and easy

Decals - Test shot done... perfect fit, but forgot "UNITED" 
so adding that and doing production run of decals.

Photo etch - ouch... still not in production... 
I will get them to etcher this week if it kills me!

I will have some real news regarding shipping dates and orders at the end of next week.


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> Resin parts in production... first 40 kits done next week
> the slow and demanding part... they take time to get done right.
> 
> White metal parts - done.. I have 100 kits worth and they look awesome
> ...


Hey Drew
Any more info on your website?

keep up the heroic work


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

When will this gorgeous kit be released?:tongue:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Mark!

The two 48 Scale Icarus Kits along with some POTA mini diorama kits were released in the spring. You can see two build up threads in progress here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=396888

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=391902

You can order them at Starship Modeler... I will re-stocking them very soon.

http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/category/214/crows-nest-models.cfm

...and here's a look at the instructions for each

http://www.crowsnestmodels.com/images/INSTRUCTIONS_ICARUS_FULL_POTA_V003.pdf

http://www.crowsnestmodels.com/images/INSTRUCTIONS_ICARUS_Escape_V003.pdf



Cheers

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------

